
Woolly flying squirrel spotted in Uttrakhand's Gangotri National Park - 0xFFFE
https://in.news.yahoo.com/woolly-flying-squirrel-spotted-uttrakhands-052802395.html
======
ComputerGuru
> We spotted this squirrel in 18 of the 13 forest divisions of the state
> during a survey,

Umm?

~~~
klyrs
> Woolly flying squirrel uses its furry claws as a parachute to fly

I really wanna see these claws

~~~
ncmncm
"The Englese, she is the very hard language to speak."

Translation requires of the reader a forgiving nature.

